# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Mjerimi i Kulturës

## Xhuxhumaku

_E Hene, 30 Maj 2005_


*MJERIMI I KULTURES*

_Nga Donika Omari_

"Ne shqiptaret jemi popull me kulture. Kemi shkolla te forta. Nxenesit shqiptare shkelqejne ne Perendim. " etj. etj. fjale mburravece te leshuara pa kursim. Duam te futemi te gjithe ne listen e atyre shqiptareve qe shkelqejne vertet, por c`e do se nga nje ane numri i ketyre nuk mjafton aspak per te na dhene te drejten te pergjithesojme. Nga ana tjeter nuk na e lejon as padituria e shfaqur ne gabimet e shumta e te shumellojshme qe bien ne sy qofte kur shkruajme qofte kur flasim. 

Pas renies se diktatures, me heqjen e kontrollit shteteror ne mediat shqiptare, te te cilat njehere e nje kohe nuk mund te botohej e transmetohej asgje pa pasur nje redaktor e nje kryeredaktor, dhe qofte autori qofte keta te fundit pergjigjeshin, pak a shume, edhe per cilesine gjuhesore e kulturore te materialeve qe i jepnin publikut, doli ne shesh gjendja e vertete e formimit tone kulturor. 

Cka pasqyrohet me se miri "ose me se keqi) ne mediat. 

Mjerimi i kritikes

Dihet se mjetet e komunikimit masiv sherbejne per te informuar, por edhe per te formuar lexuesit e degjuesit. Se pari nepermjet lajmeve qe japin, njoftimeve te ndryshme me karakter shoqeror, politik, kulturor, etj. Se dyti me ane te interpretimeve, analizave, anketimeve etj., te cilat mediat shqiptare s"para marrin mundimin t"i ndermarrin. Sepse ky organizim kerkon disa kushte, nder te cilet nga me kryesoret eshte faktori financiar. Por ai vendimtari eshte vete niveli i redaksive, te cilat nuk e ndiejne nevojen e shqyrtimit, kritikes, analizes etj. te lajmeve qe i japin lexuesit a degjuesit. Le te sjellim si shembull nje emision qe duket nga me te parendesishmit per t"ia nenshtruar vleresimit kritik: Kafazin e arte. Nuk mjafton qe marrim nga bota gjerat me pa vlere, sic eshte ky kopjim i "Vellai i madh", emision qe eshte perhapur si njolle vaji nga Amerika ne Europe dhe qe eshte nder me te kritikuarit nga mediat serioze. Ketij boshlleku vlerash i shtojme nje mungese te madhe ne disa drejtime te formimit te individit: i shtojme mungesen e kultures se pergjithshme te pjesemarresve, mungesen e kultures se te folurit, te edukates ne sjellje, ne te ngrene, ne qendrim etj. " ata hane me duar, kruajne gishtat e embeve, etj, pra kane sjellje krejt te papranueshme per nje shoqeri te qyteteruar), cka as mund te mendohet se ka mundesi te verehet te sivellezerit e huaj te KafazitNje publik i huaj do te refuzonte menjehere te ndiqte shfaqjen qe paraqisin pjesetaret tane te ketij emisioni. Ndersa ne rastin tone sheh mesazhet e te rinjve qe bejne tifo per njerin a tjetrin pjesetar. Perballe nje niveli te tille a nuk do te ishte e nevojshme te organizohej nje diskutim i kualifikuar per te orientuar publikun, per t"i mesuar se c"eshte e bukur e c"eshte e shemtuar, se c"eshte e pelqyeshme per veshin e per syrin e c"duhet hedhur poshte? Perndryshe si do te frenohet kjo renie poshte e me poshte e shijes, e dijes, e kultures? Kur po ndodh qe nuk mjafton qe fiton nje i ri i rendomte, por me te perpiqen madje te bejne nje drejtues emisioni! Nje i ri i papajisur me asnje nga ato cilesi "kulture, humor, qendrim i cliret, pergjigje e gatshme, simpati etj.) qe nevojiten per nje rol te tille, dhe i cili vetem mund te te ngjalle keqardhje per trajtimin qe i bejne kur duan te krijojne me te nje figure publike! 

Ajo cka te trishton me shume eshte roli qe kane guximin te marrin tutoret. Si mund te behet njeriu tutor i nje te riu qe thote: Nuk e dija se dreri kishte brire! Dhe kete jo ne ndonje kontekst humori. As pjesetaret e tjere te kafazit nuk thone gjera me per te qene ne bisedat e tyre, nese mund te quhen biseda ca shkembime fjalesh te panxitura nga ndonje mendim. 

Pervec politikes, asgje tjeter nuk vlen si objekt shqyrtimi e diskutimi per mediat shqiptare. Jeta shoqerore, kulturore, familjare, zakonet, mendesia, cilesia e jetes, marredheniet e shqiptarit me fene, marredheniet mes krahinave te ndryshme, mes shqiptareve te Shqiperise e atyre te Kosoves, Maqedonise e Malit te Zi, lidhjet me popujt e tjere, sidomos me ata te rajonit tone, niveli i higjienes, i edukates, i menyres se te ushqyerit etj. lihen jashte nje trajtimi qe do te na tregonte cilet jemi vertet. 

Mjerimi i informacionit

Pamja tjeter qe e shfaq edhe me qarte humneren qe ndan mediat shqiptare nga ato te huajat, eshte nje mungese e madhe serioziteti dhe kulture ne dhenien e informacionit. Le te perqendrohemi vetem ne saktesine e ketij. 

Po ndiqja me interes ne Tv publik nje emision per Geten, per vendet qe ka vizituar Poeti dhe qe e kane frymezuar ne vepren e vet etj. Befas, nuk u besoj vesheve kur folesi levizjen e romantizmit gjerman te quajtur Stuhi dhe vrull e quan Stuhi dhe stres. Por jam e detyruar t"u besoj sepse ai e perserit prape. 

Emisioni vazhdon me tej me paraqitjen e malesive shqiptare dhe na meson nje pasaktesi tjeter: qe maja me e larte e Shqiperise eshte maja e Korabit, ndersa ne te vertete eshte ajo e Jezerces, sepse dy majat e Korabit, qe jane me te larta se ajo, gjenden jashte kufijve te Shqiperise. 

Por nuk mjafton me kaq. Programi "kulturor" vazhdon me nje tjeter xhevahir: "Shqiperia eshte vendi me i vogel i Ballkanit"!!! C`kenaqesi per shtetin maqedonas qe nuk mbetet keshtu i fundit ne gadishull si madhesi territoriale. Pra tri njoftime te gabuara brenda 20 minutash! Dhe ky emision ka perkthyes, ka redaktor, ka kryeredaktor! Pastaj mbi keto ka edhe nje drejtor aspak te paditur. Por z.Zheji me sa duket e ka harruar ate "zocken e frymezimit" sic deklaroi kur u vendos ne ate post, dhe po e ben gjumin rehat. Shihet qarte qe nuk ia prishin qetesine emisione te tilla qe te nxijne faqen edhe thjesht si shqiptar, jo me kur je ti qe pergjigjesh per to.

Nuk bien me poshte emisionet "kulturore" te televizioneve private. Ne dokumentarin "Kardinali", per te bere nje krahasim perdoret thenia e Cezarit: Veni, vidi, vici. " Erdha, pashe, fitova) Por per cudi kjo thenie e famshme e gjeneralit romak behet: Erdha, pashe, ika. Pra per kete paska mbetur ne histori Cezari, se pasi vajti e pa, ia mbathi pastaj

Nje tjeter dokumentar, kesaj radhe per kodiket e Beratit, na njofton se keta jane shkruar ne kohe te lashta, ndofta para Krishtit. No comment.

Padije e dukshme bie ne sy kur kemi te bejme me sferen fetare. Me "ati i shenjte" kuptohet vetem papa i Romes, ndersa ne shtypin tone quhen keshtu edhe prifterinj te thjeshte: "ati i shenjte Xhek Jakuzi". Nje gazete uron "Krishti u ngjall" per krishtlindje. Nje autor ngaterron ne librin e tij historine e femijerise se Moisiut me ate te Jezuit. Nje autor tjeter e quan Jezuin zot te hebrenjve. Ndersa bazilika e Shen Palit quhet bazilikata " qe eshte nje krahine ne Itali). 

Le te vazhdojme me tej.

Ne nje te perditshme: ne faqe te pare autore e nje artikulli qe flet per gruan eshte Brizida Gjikondi. Ne f.9 na del Agim Popoci, qe thote : "Perse gezohemi ne grate ne 8 mars?" Ne nje te perditshme tjeter Elvira Qilimi behet Elvira Diamanti. Bujar Nishani behet Omer Nishani! Farudin Hoxha behet Faridin Arapi. Betino Kraksi- Benito Kraksi, Palmiro Toljati- Ugo Toljati Emri i perkthyesit dhe studiuesit francez Kristian Gyt eshte shkruar ne nje te perditshme Francis Gumt! 

"Komisari Rex vjen ne Tirane", eshte njoftimi me shkronja te medha ne nje gazete. Uroj te mos i kete shkuar ne vesh ky gabim qesharak artistit gjerman qe luan ne kete film. C`do te mendonte kur te shihte se e kane bere qen? " Se Rex quhet qeni, qe per meritat e tij ne zbulim e ne kapjen e krimineleve e quajne komisar.)

Ne nje gazete tjeter Presidenti i Republikes A. Mojsiu, behet kreu i PD-se, madje ne titull e me shkronja te medha "ndersa ne tekstin e shkrimit ka gjetur vendin e vet te sakte si kreu i shtetit) Jan Sibeliusi pagezohet si Jan Siberius, Sorbona behet Serbona, Gjergj Canco quhet Gjergj Cano, Ylli Popa- Ylli Pepa, Hesiodi- Hesoidi, Jokli- Jolk, Nopca- Nopka, Fallmerajer- Fallmer, Damokleu- Demokleu, Cesk Zadeja- Cesk Madeja, Kuaroni- Kuadroni, Klondajku- Kodiaku, Gandi- Gradbi, Zhan Kokto- Zhan Koktej, Andre Zhid-Andre Zbid, Orson Uells - Orsen Uells, Rimski Korsakov - Rimski Korsanov, Xhokonda- Xhakonda, Debysi- Debylis, F. Pulenk- F. Pudens ose F.Pudenc, cmimi Nobel- cmimi Novel, Slavomir- Slamovir, papa Benedikti XVI behet Bonifaci XVI, etj. etj. Napoli, sipas nje gazetes sone, gjendet ne detin Adriatik, Torinoja ne Toskane, Herodoti " per Herodi) eshte mbret i Judese, Cezarea - qytet i ndertuar nga Herodoti " ne vend te Herodi). Kryeminister i Kosoves eshte Rexhep Bajrami " per Bajram Rexhepi). Firmes sponsorizuese te Kafazit te arte Becchetti Energy Group ia shkruajne emrin Begetti " kete e meriton kjo firme, se nuk ndihmon per kulturen por per shou te kota). Ne mediat tona eukaliptit i thone ekualipt, koncesionit koncension, fjala komprometim behet kompromentim. Fjala barcelete thuhet e shkruhet shtrember: barcolete, barcalete, barsalete. Fjalet anekdote, absolut, obsesion, okielo, behen anekdode, apsolut, opsesion, okejlo. Po t"i thonim shqip kesaj te fundit: syth, nuk do te gabonim. Megjithese as kesaj s"i dihet, se po harrohen edhe fjalet shqipe; psh mund ta gjejme te shkruar ne shtypin tone fjalen barna "ilace, medikamente) ne njejes: barn-e. "Deri tani nuk kemi marre asnje barne nga shteti). Ose thuhet e shkruhet shorteu per shorti, mankth per makth "perziehet makth me ankth), idhtar per ithtar, hamendesi per mendesi "mijera greke me hamendesi mesjetare).

Le te shohim se me c"kuptim perdoret folja me bujte ne keto raste: "Pese ambasadore bujten ne zyren e kryeministrit", "Artiste te huaj bujten ne Teatrin e Operas". Cuditet lexuesi: Ou! Ku paskan fjetur keta ambasadore e artiste? U paska paska shtruar krevatet ne zyre kryeministri dhe drejtori i Operas ne salle? Se sidoqe ta mendosh e shmendosh s"eshte se mund te flitet per ndonje kuptim metaforik te fjales. 

Dihet qe me shume e pesojne fjalet e huaja: furgoni quhet fugon, garazhi- garazhd, genplani- gentplan, remonti- reimont, , arbitri- albiter, mohikanet " mohiklanet, infarkti- infrakt, Amerika protestante- Amerika protestuese, bronkopneumoni- brankopneumoni, Rondo kapricozo-Rondo Pariciozo,evazion fiskal- invazion fiskal, aforfe- afrofe,maternitet-martenitet, per ofron thuhet afron, per supremaci- supermaci, per debutim- deputim, etj. Nje lider partie thote rregullisht denancim per denoncim, nje minister thote dekument per dokument etj.dhe askush nuk ua ndreq. "Jemi larg nga niveli i deputeteve te Parlamentit te pare shqiptar. Kur Mehdi Frasheri nje lokucion latin e tha ne menyre te gabuar: "beati possidenti", Konica ia ndreqi me vargjet: Gramatika krisi dentes/ Dhe me nofulla trementes / Tha: volentes nolentes / Une dua possidentes).

Te gjitha mediat shqiptare, ndryshe nga e gjithe bota, e quajne Los Anxhelos qytetin amerikan Los Anxheles "qe ne spanjisht eshte shumesi i fjales engjell, se ciles ne vetem nyjen ia leme ne shumes, dhe kete e degjon madje edhe ne emisionin shqip te Zeri i Amerikes).

Fjala sigloj shkruhet e shqiptohet rregullisht cikloj, madje edhe nga njerez prej te cileve nuk pritet. Ndofta po te kujtohen se kjo folje rrjedh nga emri sigel,nuk do te gabojne me. Per te thene ka komplekse thuhet ka kompleksitete, per diversion politik shkruhet diversitet politik. Pjesa me e madhe e te perditshmeve fjalen njejtesoj e shkruajne njehsoj"qe do te thote numeroj). Diku shkruhet: "Ambasadori britanik do te kthehet ne Londren e njelmet." Ne vend te: te mjegullt? Se deri me sot ne histori ndofta qytet i njelmet mund te quhet vtem Kartagjena, te cilen romaket, pasi e rrafshuan, i hodhen kripe truallit, qe aty te mos mbinte as bari. Po Londres per fatin e mire te njerezimit s`i eshte kercenuar ndonjehere kjo hata.

Diku tjeter shkruhet: "..buron tek themelet e asaj piramide e pastaj merr tatepjeten deri ne maje." Me sa "kuptohet" qe te zbrese pastaj poshte duhet te ngjitet perpjete. 

Folesja e nje Tv-je bomben Molotov e shqipton bomba Motolov. Nje astrologe thote: "shenja e Virgjeresheve, e Dasheve" " kjo astrologe pasigurise se "shkences" se saj i ka shtuar padijen e saj ne astronomi, dhe na "meson" keshtu se yjesite nuk formokan nga nje figure po disa, pra disa deshe, disa virgjeresha. Pervecse deshmon edhe padijen ne gjuhe, se shqip thuhet virgjereshat, deshte.)

Habitesh kur degjon madje edhe gazetare te vjeter te Tv publik te mos dine se c"eshte skafandri dhe me kete emer te quajne kasken, sic kemi degjuar ne nje emision per rregullat e qarkullimit rrugor, ku dejtuesi i emisionit mesonte se duhet vene skafandri ne koke. Habitesh kur degjon e lexon ta quajne bust shtatoren, "do te doja te dija si e quajne bustin keta gazetare).

***

Te mos flasim pastaj per datat, sidomos ato historike, ose ne pergjithesi per shifrat. Me lehtesine me te madhe nje drejtues emisioni na thote se Ezopi ka jetuar 2-3 shekuj p. e. r. Se pari nuk mund te flitet per shekujt sikur jane dite apo muaj. Se dyti si mund t"i largohesh kaq shume se vertetes historike kur dihet qe kjo figure ka jetuar ne shek. VI p.e.r.? 

Le te vazhdojme. Shkruhet per mjuzikollin e Kocantes: Shenmeria e Parisit, dhe njoftohemi se eshte vene ne skene per here te pare ne ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik ne vitin 1849. Nuk mjafton kjo. Pershkruhet ngjarja: Ciganet i rrembejne Godulles femijen. 50 vjet me vone del ne skene Esmeralda, femija e rrembyer. Qe i bie te jete, pra, nja 52-53 vjece dhe jo ajo vajza e re marramendese qe njeh gjithe bota letrare e artistike. Te mos permendim pastaj qe ne artikull nuk flitet fare per kompozitorin e ketij mjuzikolli te mrekullueshem e per muziken e tij hyjnore. Gjithe vemendja "ose mosvemendja) e artikullshkrueses eshte perqendruar te ngjarja " Me kujton ne kete rast nje femije qe ankohej ne opera se muzika nuk e linte te degjonte fjalet). 

Jepet nje njoftim per Marsin: thuhet se mijera kilometra e ndajne Marsin nga Toka. Me poshte: " Marsin e Token i ndajne vetem 55,758 milione kilometra".

Jul Qesari sipas nje te perditshmeje ka lindur ne vitin 40 p. e. r. dhe ka vdekur ne vitin 100 p. e .r. Pra i bie qe me pare te kete vdekur e pastaj te kete lindur. Pervec pasaktesise tjeter qe viti i vdekjes nuk eshte 40 por 44, gjithnje para eres se re. 

Nje personazh i politikes kur e pyesin se si i duket ceshta e integrimit te Shqiperise ne BE, pergjigjet: "Ngjan si lufta e Sanco Pances me mullinjte e eres". "Me sa duket me kalimin e shekujve do te kete nderruar rolin me te zotin )

Eshte e njohur thenia e Malarmese: "Ah! Trupi, c`trishtim, dhe librat i lexova te gjithe" Po ne shqiptareve na mesohet se autor i ketyre fjaleve eshte nje filozof i antikitetit. Ndersa proverbin italian: "Uomo propone, Dio dispone" " qe do te thote se pavaresiht nga planet qe ben njeriu gjithcka e vendos Zoti), na e japin si : "Dio propone, Dio dispone" "cka do te thote se Zoti eshte vete Ali vete kadi). 

Na thuhet pastaj se per here te pare emrin Benedikt e vuri ky papa i tanishem Benedikti XVI. Po atehere c"i duhet ai numri gjashtembedhjete pas emrit "qe tregon jo pak po pesembedhjete paraardhes)?

***

Le te sjellim nje shembull nga ndjeshmeria intelektuale e nje te huaji. Lubor Kralik nga Sllovakia pasi ka lexuar nje artikull per vendin e vet ne nje gazete shqiptare, per cka falenderon, shkruan se do te beje vetem nje verejtje te vogel: te saktesoje se malet e Matres, pas 1918-es, gjenden ne territorin e Hungarise. Sakteson gjithashtu mbiemrin e kryeministrit sllovak qe eshte Xurinda e jo Xurnida. 

Ja edhe verejtjet e perkthyesit gjerman H-J.Lanksh: "aspak impozante ishte menyra e pakujdesshme, neglizhenca me te cilen nji pjese e shtypit ne Shqipni duket se merret me punen e kultures. Keshtu asht per t`u cudite qe nji gazete e botoi lajmin per akordimin e ""Pendes se arte" Martin Camajt me nji fotografi qe e tregon gjithe diten Ernest Koliqin. Nji gazete tjeter e konfondoi jo vetem Rilindjen me Mesjeten por edhe dy romane te shkrimtarit te mirenjohun Fatos KongoliKeto dhe gafe te tjera i grumbulloi ne nji liste negativisht impozante Elvana Zaimi, te cilen revista kulturore "Mehr Licht" e pagezon Elvana ZaniListes mund t`i shtohen edhe gafe te tjera" 

Padija del me se miri ne shesh ne perkthimet. Pyet nje personazh: A mund te te therres te premten? Ndersa duhet perkthyer: A mund te te therres Premti? " Premti eshte miku besnik i Robinsonit te romani i famshem i Defoes dhe ne kete rast ai qe pyet perdor nje metafore per te thene: A mund te te quaj mik besnik?)

Intelligent Servis perkthehet Sherbimet inteligjente, kur duhet zbuluese. Por problemi i perkthimeve eshte nje kapitull me vete qe kerkon nje trajtim te vecante. 

Mungesa me e madhe e pergjegjesise verehet ne kuicet, funksioni i te cilave eshte pikerisht te mesojne duke zbavitur, e megjithate gabimet nuk mungojne as aty, madje skandaloze. Pyetet per Ataturkun: "Cili gjeneral turk dhe ishkryeminister i Turqise eshte quajtur Baba i partise? "ne vend te "Baba i atdheut ose i turqve". Kuptohet se ky gabim do te kete rrjedhur nga perkthimi prej frengjishtes: Père de la patrie, ku kjo fjala e fundit eshte lexuar parti. Vec vemendjes, ne kete rast ka munguar krejtesisht edhe ajo qe ndryshe i themi: dy pare mend). Flamuri kombetar, qe dihet se eshte kuq e zi, behet flamur i kuq, pra flamur proletar. Pyetet ne nje kuic: "Nga c`gjuhe vjen fjala demokraci?" Pergjigja nga qytetari: " Eshte fjale nga greqishtja." Drejtuesi i emisionit e "ndreq": "Jo, eshte fjale latine."

Pyetje: Cili eshte Zefi i arbresheve? " Pergjigje: Zef Serembre. " Si? - Zef Serembre. - Sakte. " E pyet dy here qe te sigurohet se e tha "sakte" mbiemrin e poetit arbresh Serembe.)

As ne nje shenim prej dy rreshtash nuk shmangen dot gabimet. Nje gazete kerkon ndjese se ka shkruar Arben Mejdani ne vend te Artan Mejdani. "I kerkojme ndjese familjes Merdani per pasaktesine teknike." C`e do se tani duhet te kerkoje prape ndjese, se e ka katranosur me keq, tani ka ndryshuar mbiemrin e familjes. 



***

N- mediat, qofte ne ato vizive qofte ne te shkruarat, eshte e palejueshme te bejne gabime jo vetem gazetaret por edhe te intervistuarit prej ketyre. Ne kanalet televizive te huaja intervistuesi ia ndreq tjerit nese thote dicka gabim. 

Ndersa ne radion e Tv tona gabimet e kane rrugen hapur. Psh ne nje radio tonen dikush thote: Bera abort me gruan. "kur eshte fjala per divorc ose shqip: ndarje, dhe intervistuesi nuk ia ndreq.) Dikush tjeter, kur degjon qe hapet nje ekspozite per t"i bere homazh nje piktori, pyet: "Pse, paska vdekur?" Dhe atij nuk i shpjegohet qe kjo fjale do te thote nderim i vecante qe i behet nje njeriu te shquar, i gjalle a i vdekur qofte. 

Nje edukatore u thote femijeve te permendin disa emra kafshesh, por kur femija pergjigjet: bretkoca, "edukatorja" i thote: "Bretkoca nuk eshte kafshe". C`duhet te bente gazetari i Tv ne kete rast? Dihet qe duhet ta ndreqte kete gabim trashanik te edukatores. Do te fyhej ajo? Aq me mire! Se s`do te thoshte budallalleqe here tjeter, aq me teper ne publik. 

Si doli befas kaq zbuluar shqiptari faqe dijes e kultures dhe ku do ta mbaje vrapin kjo rrukullisje? Mendoj se rrukullisjen kultura shqiptare e nisi ne vitet "70, me kopjimin e te ashtuquajturit revolucion kulturor kinez, "qe ne fakt ishte antikulturor). Ne kushtet shqiptare kjo qe vertet katastrofike, sepse sic na kujtonte me dashamiresi nje i huaj ne ato kohe: "Kinezet e marrin shpejt veten, se kane rrenje te thella ne kulturen e tyre, ndersa ju"

Dalengadale nisen te duken frytet e pafrytshme. Nje renie e pergjithshme nisi te vihej re, duke nisur nga institucionet shteterore, ne krye te te cilave u vune njerez krejt te papergatitur nga ana kulturore "le te kujtojme qe ministrja e arsimit thoshte: Berberi i Serviljes. Ne Dhomen e Tregtise nuk i afrohej njeri telefonit, kur binte, se s"dinin asnje gjuhe te huaj etj.). Nisen te behen botime librash fare te dobet, mjafton qe autori t"i perkiste klases punetore a fshatare dhe te ishte i partishem. As gazetat e revistat nuk ishin me mire. As filmat e teatri. As muzika. Dalengadale nisi te shfaqej nje nenvleftesim per kulturen, sipas shembullit kinez qe stigmatizonte pianon si instrument borgjez dhe letersine perendimore si bartese te ideologjise borgjeze. Ne nje vizite ne biblioteken e Durresit ne ato vite, qe nje befasi per mua kur drejtori me tha se kishte filluar te kerkohej me shume letersia shqipe se ajo e huaj: "U duket e veshtire". Renia e nivelit kulturor nuk mund te shprehej me qarte. Lexuesit nuk e perballonin dot me ate pasuri leksikore, stilistikore, artistike, ate pasuri njohese qe sjell letersia e huaj. 

Kriteri i partishmerise hyri kudo. Dhe keshtu ne fakultete u duken pedagoge qe e zoteronin lenden ne menyre gjysmake. Nje inxhinier ia shpjegonte drejt te birit leksionin, por i thoshte qe profesorit t"i pergjigjej sic donte ky, pra ne menyre te gabuar. Kjo dukuri e te diturit te gjerave ne menyre gjysmake zuri rrenje dhe ende s"po duket te na shqetesoje. Megjithe shtrirjen e gjere qe ka marre. Por duhet pasur parasysh se gjysmekultura te ben me qesharak se mungesa e kultures. Keshtu, pra, vec njollave te tjera qe i kemi vene vetes, ne jemi bere edhe nje popull qesharak ne syte e botes. Dhe kjo eshte shume e rende, po te kujtojme aforizmin qe thote se qesharakesia eshte me poshteruese se poshtersia. 

Marre nga Koha Jone.

----------


## BOKE

*MJERIMI I ARSIMIT*

Qysh ne kopsht femijes shqiptar mund t"i ndodhe te kete edukatore si ajo qe u permend ne analizen e meparshme, "botuar ne KJ, tri dite me pare me titullin "Mjerimi i Kultures"). Pastaj, dhe kjo eshte e sigurt, ne klase te pare merr ne duar abetaren me mbi 200 gabime. Me vone ndodh qe ta kaloje klasen duke paguar e pa mesuar asgje "nje katermbedhjetevjecar me thoshte se ai shkon ne nje shkolle ne Kamez nje here ne muaj dhe i dorezon ne zarf mesuesit parate, kundrejt te cilave merr noten).

Po ne fakultet? Nje pedagoge thote: "Problemi im eshte te me rrine urte, te me lejojne te zhvilloj leksionin. Sa per notat pastaj... do t`u ve pesa, por prape edhe keto do te detyrohem t`ua ngre nga presioni i prinderve". Nje pedagog tjeter: - Pesat qe u ve, ne fakt, jane katra. 

Nje pedagoge e jashtme, duke pare nivelin e mjerueshem te pergatitjes se studenteve te vjeshtes, ngel shumicen derrmuese te tyre. Por i thone se duhet ta rregulloje ate qe ka katranosur. Meqe ajo s"pranon te beje falsifikime, humbet te drejten per te vazhduar leksionet. Specie e rralle kjo pedagoge, shkon kunder rrymes, qe duhet thene se eshte nje rryme qe te kthen drejt e ne tunelin prej nga s"po dalim dot.

Te dhenat zyrtare thone se 20% e personelit arsimor nuk ka pergatitjen e duhur. Pra 20% te nxenesve u mesohet Roma per Toma.

Pas personelit mesimor le te shohim tekstet. Po te behet nje kontroll ne tekstet e sotme, nje kontroll i vemendshem, i kualifikuar, do te dale ne shesh numri i madh i gabimeve qe u mesohen nxenesve shqiptare. Sa per ilustrim po permendim letren e nje nxenesi ne gazeten "Panorama", dt. 18 nentor 2004, ku ai ve ne dukje tri gabime ne nje faqe te librit te lendes se Fizikes 1, dhe nje gabim tjeter ne faqen pasardhese, qe bejne pra 4 gabime ne nje teme, te cilat kurorezohen me gabimin ne ushtrim ne faqen Pyetje dhe detyra. Pasi sjell edhe shembuj te tjere ku eshte fjala per shpjegime te mangeta, nxenesi pyet: "Kush duhet te mendoje per tekste pa gabime dhe per kohen tone qe eshte e nevojshme per t`u pergatitur plotesisht?" 

Nese ketu po paraqitet nje tablo e zymte dhe e njeanshme e gjendjes se arsimit, atehere le te perpiqemi te shpjegojme se nga rrjedh rezultati kaq i mjerueshem i punes qe bejne njerezit e shkolluar, sic del ne shesh paksa me shembujt e mesiperm. Duhet theksuar se ne kete shkrim jane lene jashte ilustrimit shqyrtimi i gjuhes, gabimet ne sintakse e morfologji, varferimi i gjuhes, ngathtesia ne te shprehur, gabimet ne arsyetim, mendimet e gabuara qe ka shqiptari per veten, njohjet e pasakta qe ka ne fusha te ndryshme te dijes, se pari per historine e vendit te vet "nuk eshte fort larg nga ai shqiptari i 60 vjeteve te shkuara qe i thoshte me bindje Indro Montanelit se Homeri ka lindur ne Shkoder) etj. etj. 

Vec kesaj, shembujt e mesiperm nu jane qemtuar me ndonje vezhgim sistematik te masmediave tona, "perndryshe ky shkrim do te merrte permasat e nje libri), por me c"te kap veshi e syri aty ketu, pra me nje ndjekje te pakte te mediave shqiptare. Se, kur ke pulen pse te hash sorren, cka me keqardhje te madhe shtyhesh ta thuash kur ben krahasimin me mediat e huaja, qe, kur di te zgjedhesh emisionet, te mesojne e te zbavisin e te mbajne prane botes se madhe. 

Dalje nga tuneli?

Ne vogeli, ne oren e gjeografise, tek shihja harten, me vinte keq qe Shqiperia kishte vetem nje ishull, Sazanin e vogel, ndryshe nga Greqia e Italia qe kishin plot. Me vone kuptova se s"ishte ketu e keqja por ne faktin se vendin tone ne e kishim kthyer ne ishull. Dhe vazhdojme me te njejten mendesi. Nuk po duam te perfitojme nga afersia me qyteterimin, nga menyrat qe perdor bota e zhvilluar per te luftuar padijen, per te ngritur nivelin kulturor te masave. Vazhdojme te mbetemi Prane dijes te panxene.

Shembujt per te ndjekur i kemi, dhe shume prane. Mjafton te shohim se c"behet ne Itali. Le te bejme nje perqasje psh midis kanaleve tona televizive dhe atyre italiane. Ndersa ato po kthehen gjithnje e me shume ne shkolla per publikun, te ne i qendrohet larg dijes, duke u parapelqyer ca te dhena te pasigurta e madje shume te dyshimta, sic jane horoskopet, ne vend te te cilave mund te informohen lexuesit a shikuesit me te dhena te sakta. 

Programe si Super Quark, Ulisse, Passaggio a Nord-Ovest, Elisir, Geo and Geo, Gaia- pianeta che vive etj. u mesojne shikuesve plot gjera qe s"i dine ose u perforcojne e u pasurojne njohurite qe kane. Kuicet, per ata qe marrin pjese jane nje nxitje qe i shtyn te pergatiten ne fusha te ndryshme te dijes, ndersa mases se shikuesve u krijojne mundesine te fitojne nje tog njohurish. Dhe c"disipline kane keto kuice! Ne lojen "Tira e molla" dikush, kur u pyet per shpikesin e shkrepeses, u pergjigj: Xampirone. Por pergjigja nuk iu pranua sepse emri i shpikesit eshte Xampironi.

Nxitje te ndryshme ka per te rinjte, sic eshte programi qe ka ne qender librin, me nxenes te gjimnazeve. Emisioni i mrekullueshem Genius ve ne gare zgjuarsie nxenesit me te shquar 12-13-vjecare, qe te habisin e te emocionojne me pergatitjen e tyre. Ishte vecanerisht emocionuese qe ne Genius 2005 merrte pjese edhe nje shqiptar, Ilir Deda, qe arriti madje ne naten finale. Dhe nuk u be asnje njoftim ne mediat tona per ta ndjekur kete gare kaq instruktive dhe kaq mbreselenese ne fushe te dijes. 

Ne nje tjeter emision, Striscia la notizia, dhenia e tapirit te arte, eshte nje menyre per t"u prere rrugen gafave kulturore te personave publike. "Tapiri eshte nje kafshe qe i perngjet derrkucit, por kuptimi i dyte i kesaj fjale eshte: nje nxenes koketrashe qe mezi i perveteson dijet prandaj i duhen dhene mesime shtese). 

Deputeti dhe esteti i holle italian V. Zgarbi nuk le t"i shpetoje rasti kur ve re shkarje gjuhesore te politikaneve. "Il presidente ha parlato che sara approvata..." ndersa duhej te thoshte: "ha detto". Dhe Zgarbi me gjuhen e tij therese: "Ku eshte mesuesja e ketij politikani! Pse s"vjen t"i vere 3-sh e ta lere ne klase. Pse s"vjen t"i vere ne koke kapelen e Pinokut me veshet e gomarit!"

Diskutimet e ndryshme qe behen jo vetem per politiken, i orientojne njerezit te dallojne vlerat e verteta, sepse dihet qe edhe atje mediokriteti e banaliteti perpiqen te fitojne terren. Por eshte e rendesishme qe ka kundervenie. Te ne s"ka asnje kundervenie ndaj nje ministri qe u pergjigjet femijeve se nuk e di himnin e flamurit. Nuk e turperon njeri duke i dhuruar nje tapir te arte apo duke i vene ne koke kapelen e Pinokut me veshet e gomarit. Ne letersi, shkrimtari, per te portretizuar personazhe qe perfaqesojne njerez te paditur, i ben te flasin plot gabime. C"te thuash kur te ne flasin keshtu njerezit e shkolluar? Dhe do te vazhdojne te flasin perderisa nuk ka kush t"i beje me turp. 

Nje rol jo te pakte ka luajtur ne Italine e pasluftes kinemaja, duke i bere qesharake dukurite. Ne filmat njerezit mesonin se si nuk duhej te ishin. Mbetet e paharrueshme nje skene filmike e Totose me personazhin qe dikton nje leter plot mendjemadhesi e vetesiguri por plot gabime, cka krijon nje situate qesharake me kontrastin mes dukjes e permbajtjes. 

Edhe rruga e meson - e nuk e corodit- qytetarin italian. Nuk sheh gjekund dicka te shkruar me gabime, as ne institucionet, as ne emrat e rrugeve, as ne restorant, as ne tren a ne autobus... Permendoret jane nje shkolle me vete per italianin e thjeshte. Ai e di madje edhe sesi ka qene fizikisht perandori Mark Aurel, qe ka jetuar me se 1800 vjet me pare, di si e ka pasur trupin, fytyren e qendrimin, di se cka perfaqesuar. Shihni permendoret tona. Shqiptari nuk e di sesi kane qene fizikisht Fishta e Noli se ne permendoret u duket vetem fytyra, e nuk eshte shenuar gjekund nese kane qene burra shteti, kompozitore apo poete... Dje s"te linte pushteti ta njihje Fishten, sot s"do skulptori. Dje as qe mund te behej fjale per nje bust te Konices. Sot busti eshte por s"ka asnje shenim qe te tregoje te pakten emrin. Dhe dy vete, ulur per qejf me raki e meze ne krye te varrit te tij, me pyesin: - Ali Demi eshte ky?- Te thuash se behet cmos per t"i ndenjur larg njohjes. Harrohet qe nje figure e do me shume kur e njeh. Nga ana tjeter behen shtatore te perfytyruara te Buzukut a te Bogdanit, per fizikun e te cileve s"ka asnje deshmi, dhe skulptori s"ka nga ta dije nese kane qene te gjate e te holle si Don Kishoti apo te shkurter e trashaluqe si Sancoja. Ndersa per Fishten e Nolin ka fotografi, ka dokumentare filmike, jeton ende ndokush qe i ka pare e njohur. Do te beheshin figura shume me te aferta per ne nese do t"i shihnim te derdhur ne bronz ashtu sic kane qene e si te ishin ende te gjalle mes nesh. Prandaj derdhen ne broz a ne mermer permendoret. Qe njerezit qe perfaqesojne te njihen edhe nga pasardhesit, se keto materiale u qendrojne koheve. 

Nje menyre tjeter per te pakesuar mundesite e njohjes jane edhe pershtatjet e pjeseve teatrore te huaja per publikun shqiptar, cka ben qe ky te mos perfitoje nga nje vlere e rendesishme e letersise, nga karakteri njohes i saj lidhur me realitete te huaja. 

Ndersa qe poezia e mrekullueshme shqipe te mos njihet nga masat, si ajo popullore ashtu edhe e kultivuara, per kete mendojne kompozitoret e muzikes se lehte. Keta perdorin gjithfare tekstesh te shpelare vetem e vetem te mos i hapin rruge poezise se vertete. Dhe, sic ve ne dukje me hidherim nje lexues, shqiptarit i duhet te degjoje te muzikuara vargje si: S"jam tribu, s"jam tribu. ose Mos kerko ti te me esh/se do hash vetem pershesh.

Dalja nga nje gjendje e tille do te mund te arrihej me nje sensibilizim ndaj problemit qe po trajtojme te pjeses me te ngritur te intelektualeve shqiptare. Kudo ku jane, brenda apo jashte Shqiperise. Nuk mund te vazhdohet me duke e qetesuar ndergjegjen me arsyetimin: "Une kam punen time dhe kete e bej mire". Atehere kujt i mbetet te ndreqe ata qe nuk e bejne mire punen e tyre? Dihet, institucioneve perkatese dhe organeve te masmedias. Por kur edhe keto vuajne nga po ato mungesa qe shfaq njeriu i paditur ose jane moskokecarese? A nuk duhet te vihet ne mendime kushdo qe e sheh kete gjendje te turpshme te kultures shqiptare? Me tej ky ndergjegjesim a nuk duhet ta nxise te veproje duke e marre mbi vete kete turp, pra duke e quajtur rrjedhoje edhe te papergjegjesise se vet si qytetar e si intelektual? 

Por te veproje jo thjesht duke mbajtur nje konference shtypi a duke shkruar nje artikull, cka eshte krejt e pamjaftueshme. Duhet nje organizim intelektualesh qe te nxise nje ndjekje energjike te problemit. Me presione te forta e te vazhdueshme ndaj mediave. Me kerkesa te vendosura institucioneve per te marre masa ndeshkuese ndaj atyre mediave qe shkelin nje nga te drejtat kushtetuese te qytetarit: ate per informim "e jo per dizinformim). 

Ne shtypin shqiptar ndonje ze i vetmuar ngrihet per ta kundershtuar te keqen. "Dac besojeni dac jo: vetem sot nga leximi i tri gazetave ne internet une kam gjetur 62 gabime" shkruan Besi Dylgjeri nga jashte shtetit. Dhe sugjeron qe gazetat te aplikojne kolonen e gabimeve. Por as kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje te ne. Kete e provon nje e perditshme qe ne kolone nxjerr vetem ca gabime te parendesishme, duke treguar qimen e jo traun. 

Eshte vertet per te ardhur keq me kete pertaci mendore te shqiptarit, me kete mungese energjie qe e shpie drejt ndermarrjesh e veprimtarish te lehta. Femijes qysh ne vogeli nuk i krijohen kushte qe te stervise mendjen, syrin, veshin, doren, vullnetin. Nuk ndermerren te ne lojera, ndeshje, konkurse zgjuarsie. Kur degjon per "Gjeniu i vogel", thua: me ne fund nje konkurs inteligjence. Por vjen zhgenjimi. Quhet gjeni kush zoteron nje ze te bukur, per cka s`ka bere ndonje mundim, se e ka dhurate nga natyra.

Vertet s"kuptohet se c'e pengon te pakten nje TV si ai publik te ndermarre disa emisione qe nxisin femijet e rinine per t"iu kthyer librit e deshires per te mesuar, sic ishin dikur psh ato olimpiadat mes shkollave. Do te ishte nje ndihmese e rendesishme ne perpjekjet per formimin e nje brezi te ri me dije te sakta e te verteta. 

Dhe pastaj do te mund te kishim nje shprese per kulturen shqiptare: se femijet do te mesonin te rriturit.

Donika Omari

"Koha Jone"

----------


## Kreksi

Me duket qe eshte dashur qe ti hapni syte me hert sepse tani ka perfunduar  misioni...
Veshtire qe do te gjejmi rrugen qe duhet. Duhet larguar ata udheheqes nga televizioni  dhe ata Foles te shemtuar qe flasin shume shpejte dhe  e cungojn gjuhen shqipe. duhet miliarda tani qe te permiresohen keto te meta të huazuara nga  gjuhet e huaja.
Deri tani gjithenje kam vuajtur nga kompleksi se shqipetarët e Shqiperise dijn te shprehen pa gabime, flasin gjuhen e embel... citojn emrat e saket dhe ne drejteshkrim kisha frike  se mos po me gjejn ndonje gabim, por tani s'kam frike dhe kompleksi ështe zhdukur duke pare ditame dites se sa mjerojn vllezerit tane te shkolluar dhe teper te edukuar qe me vjen keqe por s'ke ç'ti beshe ...edhe disa dekada do vazhdoje ky proces i shkatrrimit kombetare derisa nje dite do te ringjallet nje diktatore i cili do e shterngoje ligjin dhe perseri populli do bie ne veti.
ky eshte procesi i natyrshem ne keto troje me njerez te tille  se s'ka tjeter menyre.

----------


## Albo

Teme shume interesante dhe e pergezoj autoren Donika Omari qe nxjerr ne drite nje fenomen sa te pakendshem, edhe shume qesharak. Listes dhe shembujve te autores po i shtoj edhe une disa shembuj te jetes sime ne kontakte qe kam patur me shqiptare te ndryshem ne Internet.

- Nje prej fenomeneve me te dukshme dhe me regresive ne shoqerine shqiptare eshte ai i "guximit te budallait". Budallai e mban veten per te zgjuarin me te madh ne bote dhe e ka pergjigjen gati per cdo gje dhe per gjithcka, edhe pse mund te mos ta kete idene se per cfare po flet. Kjo ne forum manifestohet nga deshira e njerezve per te dhene mendim ne nje teme, pa lexuar me pare lajmin mbi te cilin po diskutohet. Dhe njerezit fillojne e diskutojne e replikojne duke mbushur faqe te tera dhe duke thene asgje per temen, por ama ne fund gati gjithmone perfundojne ne te shara e ne zenka fjalesh. Nese do ta merrnin mundimin te lexonin lajmin dhe te informoheshin mbi ate qe diskutohet, nuk kishin perse benin 100 replika, do te mjaftonte nje mesazh per te dhene mendimin e tyre.

- Fenomeni i dyte po aq qesharak sa i pari eshte "hajde e diskutojme se cfare mendoj une".  Kete fenomen dhe anetaret e infektuar nga virusi i dallon shume kollaj nga tituj qe u vene temave apo nga komentet qe vene ne krye apo ne fund te artikullit. Tema qe mund te beje fjale per nje qendrim te nje lideri politik, nuk i vihet si titull emri i liderit dhe qendrimi i tij me pak fjale, por i vihet si titull komenti personal i anetarit qe e hapi.  Dhe me e bukura eshte se pasi i hapin temat, presin qe anetaret e tjere te marrin pjese ne te. Per cfare te marrin pjese, te diskutojne se cfare mendon X per Y politikan? Pra theksi largohet nga qendrimi i Y politikan dhe kalohet ne qendrimin e X anetar te forumit, qe kujton se forumi eshte si puna e atyre trumpetave te komunizmit, qe ai e merr ne dore e bertet e uleret si ti doje qejfi. A nuk do te ishte me mire qe te hapnit nje teme, te hidhnit artikullin ne postimin e pare te temes, dhe ne postimet ne vazhdim te hidhnit mendimin tuaj mbi temen, duke u lene vend keshtu gjithe anetare per tu shprehur?!

- Fenomeni i trete eshte fenomeni i "te drejtes se lindur te fjales" qe eshte i ngjashem me fenomenin e pare por nuk behet thjeshte ne kuadrin e fjaleve, behet ne kuadrin e "patriotizmit" dhe "atdhedashurise". Per shembull, mungesa me e madhe e kultures dhe injoranca me e trashe manifestohet tek ata anetare qe nuk e kane per gje te japin mendim per punet e problemet e X komunitetit fetar ne Shqiperi. Edhe pse mund te mos jene besimtare fare, edhe pse mund te jene besimtare por nuk i perkasin komunitetit ne fjale, keta ne vend qe te heshtin, bertasin me fort dhe me nje te drejte kombetare gati universale. Pse eshte mungese kulture te besh nje deklarim te tille? Eshte mungese kulture pasi sa here qe jep mendim per nje komunitet qe nuk i perket, ofendon te gjithe besimtaret e atij komuniteti qe mund te jene disa qindra mijra, pa marre fare parasysh se cfare ke per te thene, e mire apo e keqe qofte. Te drejten e fjales per problemet e X komuniteti e kane vetem besimtaret e atij komuniteti dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk i perkasin atij komuniteti, ne shenje respekti dhe ne frymen e bashkejeteses fetare nuk duhet ti futin aspak hundet ne punet e komunitetit qe nuk i perkasin. Kjo eshte e vertete ne komunitetet fetare, kjo eshte e vertete ne politike, kjo eshte e vertete ne shoqeri e ne familje. Si do te ndiheshit nese dikush tjeter do tu jepte mend se si te rrisnit femijet tuaj, kur ju nuk ua keni kerkuar keshillen? Eshte dicka tjeter kur nje besimtar X te pyet per te mesuar mendimin tend mbi problemin, atehere e ke te drejten e fjales.

- fenomeni i katert eshte ai i "boshtit te universit". Hapini duart ne formen e nje kryqi dhe rrotullohuni pa levizur nga vendi me shpejtesi. Pas disa rrotullimesh te shpejta do tu merren mendte dhe do te bini pertoke pa e ditur se si rrate dhe cfare demi pesuat. E njejta gje edhe me shume shqiptare te moshave te ndryshmeve.  E vendosin veten ne qendren e universit dhe fillojne e gjykojne toke e qiell, popuj e kontinente, qyteterime e fe, galaksite dhe vete Zotin. Pra me pak fjale, bota rrotullohet rreth tyre dhe duke qene se ata jane ne qender te botes, shikojne gjithcka qe rrotullohet rreth saj por nuk shohin dot vetveten. Kur bien ne toke dhe thyejne hunden nga rrotullimet e shpejta, ata qe qeshin ne fund jane ata qe nuk i shpetuan dot gjykimit te tij.

- fenomeni i peste eshte ai i "une nuk bej njeri me te zgjuar se vetja". Nuk di tu them se kush eshte me e madhe tek keta njerez, egoja e tyre apo dashuria per vetveten, por di tu them qe toka qe strehon e ushqen 6 miliard njerez eshte vetem nje tullumbac perpara egos se tyre. Keta anetare jane tekanjoze dhe duan ta vecojne veten e tyre nga anetaret e tjere jo thjeshte nga mendimi qe shprehin por edhe nga menyra se si e shprehin, replikat e shumta te zgjuara qe bejne, apo shperthimet e te qeshurat e castit. Hej, shikoni egon time, shiko sa e madhe eshte dhe shikoni sa te vegjel jeni ju anetaret e ketij forumi para tij!!! Ashtu si fllucka e cumcakizit, fryhet fryhet dhe ne fund te pellcet ne fytyre. Atehere eshte koha qe duhet te ndryshojme emrin e te dalim me nje emer te ri ne forum.

- fenomeni i gjashte, "po diskutoj me ekranin e kompjuterit". Forumi eshte i kendshem se mbledh njerez nga me te ndryshem, te moshave te ndryshme, ne vende te ndryshme, me eksperienca jete te ndryshme, nga krahina te ndryshme, me tradita te ndryshme, me shkalle arsimi te ndryshme, me profesione te ndryshme, etj etj. Mirepo, per shume anetare qe jane ende brume te papjekur ne karakter, forumi eshte nje diskutim me ekranin. Pak rendesi ka se ato fjale qe ti do hedhesh ne forum do te lexohen nga mijra shqiptare te tjere, mes tyre studente, profesore, gjysh e gjyshe, femije, inxhiniere, fermere, doktore, politikane, gazetare, etj etj. Shpesh pyes veten se a do tu binte ndonjehere rasti gjithe ketyre njerezve qe te diskutonin ne jeten reale sic diskutojne perdite ne forum? Pastaj e pasoj me pyetjen, cfare do te ndryshonte nese do te diskutonin balle per balle e jo te ndare me nje monitor kompjuteri?! E mira e ekranit eshte se nuk ka goje.

- fenomeni i shtate eshte ai i "o baba, hajde te te tregoj arrat". Nje anetar i ri ne forum, i kish derguar njehere nje moderatori te forumit nje mesazh, ku i thoshte qe ne faqen X ne Internet dikush po akuzon dhe shan hapur forumin shqiptar, moderatoret dhe te gjithe anetaret qe shkruajne ne forum. Bile anetaria e re ishte aq e revoltuar, sa e mori persiper qe te vinte ne ate faqen tjeter dhe te "mbronte forumin shqiptar me fjale". Aq problem i madh u be ky alarmim i asaj anetares, aqsa moderatori i indinjuar nga cfare lexoi ma kaloi edhe mua mesazhin privat qe te beja dicka. Une kur e lexova se cfare ishte shkruar, qesha me vete per pak sekonda dhe i ktheva nje pergjigje paksa te cuditshme moderatorit dhe anetares se re te indinjuar. Me pak fjale i thashe, lereni te ofendojne dhe shajne forumin shqiptar, pasi fale ofendimeve te tyre, ti u njohe me forumin shqiptar dhe vleresove ate qe gjete ketu. Keshtu une duhet ta falenderoj ate qe ka shkruajtur ato ofendime ne ate faqe. Kjo eshte ajo fryma e cmires dhe mosmirenjohjes qe rrenjet e veta i ka tek renimi moral dhe shpirteror i shqiptareve. Kjo ben qe theksi te vihet tek njerezit dhe jo tek puna e ketyre njerezve.

- fenomeni i tete eshte ai i "qytetarit provincial". E dini kush eshte "qytetari provincial"? E kam te qarte qe do te kujtoni se e kam fjalen per "provincialin qytetar", ate fshatarin e zbritur ne qytet, por ne fakt e kam fjalen per qytetarin qe ka ngelur provincial edhe pse mund te jete "dam baba dem" qytetar. Fjala "provincial" eshte mbase fjala me e keqperdorur dhe me keqperkufizuar ne gjuhen shqipe. Provincial ne fjalorin e perditshem shqiptar eshte ai qe ka lindur ne nje province te Shqiperise dhe vjen per te jetuar ne nje qytet relativisht te madh. Kur qyteterat e ketyre qyteteve relativisht te medha, shkojne ne kryeqytet, keta quhen vete provinciale nga kryeqytetasit. Dhe kur nje i huaj viziton Tiranen, ku i quan kryeqytetasit provinciale te Evropes. E ndiqni qarkun vicial te provincializmit? Ne fakt, fjala provincial nuk u atribohet thjeshte atyre qe kane lindur apo jetuar ne nje province, por atyre qe mendojne dhe besojne se bota fillon dhe mbaron ne qytetin e tyre apo ne fshatin e tyre. Pra globi eshte aq i madh sa perimetri i qytetit, kryeqytetit, fshatit ku ata jetojne. Kjo ben qe sot te kemi 3 milion shqiptare snobiste qe nuk e kane per gje te flasin per prapambjetjen e madhe te fqinjeve tane ballkanike, sa te peshtirosur jane evropianet dhe sa budallenj jane amerikanet. Si do ta tregoj une veten qe nuk jam provincial dhe as budalla? Duke bere ata rreth meje te gjithe provinciale dhe budallenj.

.....
.....
....

----------


## Kryeplaku

E keqja eshte se shume here kultura perben pasqyre te gjendjes sociale, ekonomike dhe politike te nje populli. Pra keto gjera perbejne nje rutine ku sejcila dukuri shkakton tjetren (por jo gjithmone.... sepse une kam vene re popuj me te varfer/vuajtur se Shqiptaret qe ne disa fusha tregojne me respekt tek kultura e tyre)! Keshtu kur ekonomia dhe shteti jane te dobeta perparon ekonomia e zeze, kur perparon ekonomia e zeze fuqia mbetet ne doren e te korruptuarit, por i korruptuari vetem per lek interesohet dhe keshtu mbetet injorant dhe kur ky i korruptuari injorant ben ligjin nuk do qe te kene inteligjence te tjeret sepse do i marrin me kete menyre pushtetin (nga ana tjeter populli i uritur sigurisht qe do mendoje buken fillimisht pastaj inteligjencen, cfaredo qe ti ofrohet do thote "faleminderit" se nuk kishte asgje). Pra i korruptuari injorant mbetet fuqia dhe shembulli/modeli i  te gjithe atyre te papareve te nje shoqerie te tille. Keshtu duke qene ligji, morali dhe modeli i "korruptuari i fuqishem injorant" behet burim injorance per nje shoqeri te tere, me shembullin dhe imponimin e tij. Keshtu injoranca prodhohet dhe riprodhohet shume here derisa behet rrugedalja e vetme e nje populli!


Me pak fjale : Shqiperia "e ka pisk" (perdora kete fraze-ligj e te korruptuarit te fuqishem injorant).

----------


## Prototype

Para disa kohesh lexova qe me shume se 60 % e rinise se sotme ne shqiperi ngelin ne klase  :i ngrysur:  ...shkolla eshte treguesi kryesor i kultures ne nje vend ...eshte vertete per te ardhur keq qe ky brez i ri ne vend qe te mesojne e te behen dikushi dhe qe vendi te perparoje , jane ne fakt ata deshtake qe kan per ti sjellur me shume mjerim Shqiperise ne te ardhmen ...

----------


## agim popoci

Zonje ose Zonjushe

Sapo me lajmroi nje miku im se me laokohet  emri ne nje konstatim tuajin. Editorialet e mia tek gazeta Panorama nuk kane dale kurre ne fq.9, nje koment te tille ose 'shkrim' nuk e kam shkruar une, prandaj mos shkruaj pa lidhje te lutem. Ruaje kulturen e cila edhe ashtu eshte  e mjeruar. Mos e mjero me shume.


Agim Popoci
agimpopoci@aol.com

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Zonje ose Zonjushe
> 
> Sapo me lajmroi nje miku im se me laokohet  emri ne nje konstatim tuajin. Editorialet e mia tek gazeta Panorama nuk kane dale kurre ne fq.9, nje koment te tille ose 'shkrim' nuk e kam shkruar une, prandaj mos shkruaj pa lidhje te lutem. Ruaje kulturen e cila edhe ashtu eshte  e mjeruar. Mos e mjero me shume.
> 
> 
> Agim Popoci
> agimpopoci@aol.com


z. Popoci e keqja me artikullshkruajtesit shqiptare eshte se duan te shkruajne shume, megjithese lexojne pak! Pra mire do benit ti hidhnit edhe nje sy perseri shkrimit te kesaj zonjeje dhe do e kuptoni se nuk po ju kritikon juve por ata qe i bejne corb artikujt neper gazeta! Pra nuk i referohet personalitetit tuaj por atyre qe vendosen emrin tuaj ne artikullin e dikujt tjetri!

Nejse gjera qe ndodhin (thote nje shoku im)....

----------


## oiseau en vol

> - fenomeni i tete eshte ai i "qytetarit provincial". E dini kush eshte "qytetari provincial"? E kam te qarte qe do te kujtoni se e kam fjalen per "provincialin qytetar", ate fshatarin e zbritur ne qytet, por ne fakt e kam fjalen per qytetarin qe ka ngelur provincial edhe pse mund te jete "dam baba dem" qytetar. Fjala "provincial" eshte mbase fjala me e keqperdorur dhe me keqperkufizuar ne gjuhen shqipe. Provincial ne fjalorin e perditshem shqiptar eshte ai qe ka lindur ne nje province te Shqiperise dhe vjen per te jetuar ne nje qytet relativisht te madh. Kur qyteterat e ketyre qyteteve relativisht te medha, shkojne ne kryeqytet, keta quhen vete provinciale nga kryeqytetasit. Dhe kur nje i huaj viziton Tiranen, ku i quan kryeqytetasit provinciale te Evropes. E ndiqni qarkun vicial te provincializmit? Ne fakt, fjala provincial nuk u atribohet thjeshte atyre qe kane lindur apo jetuar ne nje province, por atyre qe mendojne dhe besojne se bota fillon dhe mbaron ne qytetin e tyre apo ne fshatin e tyre. Pra globi eshte aq i madh sa perimetri i qytetit, kryeqytetit, fshatit ku ata jetojne. Kjo ben qe sot te kemi 3 milion shqiptare snobiste qe nuk e kane per gje te flasin per prapambjetjen e madhe te fqinjeve tane ballkanike, sa te peshtirosur jane evropianet dhe sa budallenj jane amerikanet. Si do ta tregoj une veten qe nuk jam provincial dhe as budalla? Duke bere ata rreth meje te gjithe provinciale dhe budallenj.
> 
> .....
> .....
> ....


Desha te nderhyj pak tek kjo puna e provincializmit sepse me duket qe ka pak ngaterresa ketu.

Provincial quhet ai person qe banon ne province. Province quhet (etimologji latine)nje territor qe eshte thyer (mundur, pushtuar) dhe qe i bindet nje pushteti qendror.

Ne ditet e sotme, province quhet çdo qytet ose zone e banuar qe nuk eshte pjese e kryeqytetit. Marseille dhe Lyon jane nder qytetet me te medha te Frances, e megjithate ato jane provinca. Te gjithe ata qe banojne ne keto qytete quhen provinciale.

Ketu, per mendimin tim, nuk eshte aspak siç thote z. Albo, dmth qe paska nje rreth vicioz. Vlora, Korça, Shkodra jane provinca. Nuk ka asnje ofendim ketu. Tirana eshte kryeqytet. Nqs Bathorja ben pjese administrativisht ne Tirane (me falni sepse as qe e kam idene ku futet Bathorja), atehere (ironi e fatit, por...) bathorasit nuk jane provinciale dhe korçaret po. Gjithashtu, nuk ka asgje per tu prekur kur Tirana quhet province e Europes sepse edhe kjo eshte e vertete : kryeqyteti i Europes gjendet diku tjeter sesa ne Tirane. Europa ka disa kryeqytete (qe u ka ngelur emri keshtu nga rendesia dhe pesha qe ato kane patur) psh Paris, Londer, Berlin.

Dhe sinqerisht e them kete, jeta ne province eshte shume e bukur, nuk ka perse te ndjehemi te fyer nga kjo. Por siç duket, ka mbetur akoma ideja qe ne kryeqytet behet jeta me e madhe kulturore e intelektuale dhe per rrjedhoje ata (kryeqytetasit) dine dhe marrin me shume vesh nga jeta. Kjo eshte e vertete deri diku por vetem duke folur ne permasa makro- dhe jo mikro-. Sepse po te marrim secilin individualisht, mund te gjejme sa te duash provinciale qe u japin uje ne bisht te luges shume e shume kryeqytetasve. Kurse ne teresi, kryeqytetasit mund te jene me shume ne dijeni te gjerave te perditshme sesa provincialet.

Por kjo nuk ndodh vetem me Shqiperine (te mos i biem ne qafe pa shkak). Jane te rralla vendet europiane qe kane disa qendra te nje rendesie te njellojte. Psh Franca nuk ben pjese ne to. Jeta intelektuale dhe kulturore ne Paris nuk mund te krahasohet me ate qe zhvillohet ne Lyon.

Dhe se fundi, kur une kam perballe nje njeri qe banon ne province, une nuk kam perballe provincial*et*, por thjesht nje. Dmth nuk ia shikoj kepucet a jane pe_balte_Devolli apo te_lustruara_Tirane. Kaq thashe une si provincial i perjetshem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

> Desha te nderhyj pak tek kjo puna e provincializmit sepse me duket qe ka pak ngaterresa ketu.
> 
> Provincial quhet ai person qe banon ne province. Province quhet (etimologji latine)nje territor qe eshte thyer (mundur, pushtuar) dhe qe i bindet nje pushteti qendror.
> 
> Ne ditet e sotme, province quhet çdo qytet ose zone e banuar qe nuk eshte pjese e kryeqytetit. Marseille dhe Lyon jane nder qytetet me te medha te Frances, e megjithate ato jane provinca. Te gjithe ata qe banojne ne keto qytete quhen provinciale.
> 
> Ketu, per mendimin tim, nuk eshte aspak siç thote z. Albo, dmth qe paska nje rreth vicioz. Vlora, Korça, Shkodra jane provinca. Nuk ka asnje ofendim ketu. Tirana eshte kryeqytet. Nqs Bathorja ben pjese administrativisht ne Tirane (me falni sepse as qe e kam idene ku futet Bathorja), atehere (ironi e fatit, por...) bathorasit nuk jane provinciale dhe korçaret po. Gjithashtu, nuk ka asgje per tu prekur kur Tirana quhet province e Europes sepse edhe kjo eshte e vertete : kryeqyteti i Europes gjendet diku tjeter sesa ne Tirane. Europa ka disa kryeqytete (qe u ka ngelur emri keshtu nga rendesia dhe pesha qe ato kane patur) psh Paris, Londer, Berlin.
> 
> Dhe sinqerisht e them kete, jeta ne province eshte shume e bukur, nuk ka perse te ndjehemi te fyer nga kjo. Por siç duket, ka mbetur akoma ideja qe ne kryeqytet behet jeta me e madhe kulturore e intelektuale dhe per rrjedhoje ata (kryeqytetasit) dine dhe marrin me shume vesh nga jeta. Kjo eshte e vertete deri diku por vetem duke folur ne permasa makro- dhe jo mikro-. Sepse po te marrim secilin individualisht, mund te gjejme sa te duash provinciale qe u japin uje ne bisht te luges shume e shume kryeqytetasve. Kurse ne teresi, kryeqytetasit mund te jene me shume ne dijeni te gjerave te perditshme sesa provincialet.
> ...


Ti te drejte ke zogu, po mos u thuaj gje njujorkezeve se sekelldisen.

----------

